# Knicks @ Wizards Game Thread 11/7/08



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Knicks @ Wizards*
*Time: 7:00PM*
*TV: MSG*​

*Knicks:*


> New York (2-2) is also struggling on the defensive end, allowing 105.8 points per game, but has managed to split its four contests.
> Nate Robinson had all 24 of his points in a 12-minute, 24-second span in the first half, and Zach Randolph added 25 points and 13 rebounds as the Knicks held on for a 101-98 win over visiting Charlotte on Wednesday.
> "When Nate gets going like that, he can lift the entire building with his energy," Knicks guard Jamal Crawford said on the team's official Web site. Robinson, though, hasn't had quite the same success against Washington, averaging 8.5 points in 10 games.


*Wizards:*


> The Washington Wizards have held a halftime lead in all three games this season, but have never led at the end.
> One of two winless teams left in the NBA, the Wizards look to break into the win column Friday night against the visiting New York Knicks.
> 
> The Wizards (0-3) can draw from last season when they started 0-5 and rebounded for a 43-39 finish and a fourth consecutive playoff berth, but they need better than Wednesday's performance at Milwaukee.
> ...


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

duhon 9 assist with 8 mins left in the 3rd


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Our defensive rebounding is still crappy.....Lee hasn't done **** on the boards.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

102-101 Knicks 5 minutes remaining, and Crawford just checks back in and jacks up an air ball. You got to be kidding me.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Clutch jump shot by Duhon........106-103 4 minutes left.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice drive by Crawford, come on now let's play some defense and get some defensive rebounds. 108-103 less than 3 minutes left.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

110-103 after Crawford hits a jumper, plus the foul!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Duhon=best game as a Knick "about time".


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice dish from Q to Zach for the lay in....112-103. less than 3 minutes left.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

114-108 less than 30 seconds left.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

marbury 0 assist today


tsk! tsk!
:biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

114-108 Final! 1st win on the road.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Marbury still making more than the entire back court without having to work up a sweat......America is great...

Lee got pulled....for Chandler.....let's see how he copes with that.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

yes indeedy!







I love this clip


our free throw shooting i see still needs work as well


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ The male obsession with another male raises a lot of eyebrows.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i dont think walsh is very keen on keeping lee especially for what he will command in salary. Add that with the emergence of chandler and also danillo seeing time in the future and lee might be the odd man out.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Knicks beat the Wizards and a Won alot of money* 

*The Knicks won their 3rd game of the season vs the 0-4 Wizards. 
Final score 
Knicks-114 
Wizards-108 *

My skepticism of Crawful vs Stevenson & Daniels proved right, Crawful can not dominate in scoring on just the average guards in the league. 
Crawful was suppose to eat up the Wizards guards with a 9 for 12 shooting night plus 3 to 4 trips to the foul line. 

PG - Duhon vs Daniels 
SG - Crawful vs Stevenson 
SF - Richardson vs Butler 
PF - Chandler vs Jamison 
C - Randolph vs Thomas 

When the Knicks Bench Players are holding their own "Nate, Lee, Roberson, and Collins (40 Bench points)", it would've been nice if two or three of the Knicks starters could've stepped-up their level of play to hold onto the Knicks 13 point lead throughout the 2nd half..... Zach, Crawful, or Chandler were supposed to be able to trade points with this Wizard team. 

Remember we were playing against the 0-3 Wizards...........it just would'nt look right for us to give the Wizards their first WIN. 
Like we did lastseason by giving the 16 win season Miami Heat their first WIN.

*I betted on the Knicks first 5 game (Vegas) prediction and WON.* 

It was a scary 5 Knicks games.... but the odds were to good to turn down at the start of the season. 
Vegas had the Knicks only winning 1 or 2 of their first 5 games so I betted the Knicks getting 3 wins out of the 5. Only b/c of Marbury magnificent preseason. 
When Dantoni DNP Marbury....I thought Dantoni was working with Vegas.
And my money was good as gone. 

I give the Knicks 3 winning games to "Nasty Nate Robinson" for not losing his step, and "Wilson Chandler" consistent all-around performance.

Everyone.... Luv it when a plan comes together.
However.... I got to stop while I'm ahead on taking a chance (wid my money) on Dantoni's Knicks. 
I did want to throw something on the Knicks next 5 games....but LOGIC said Hell No!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

USSKittyHawk said:


> ^ The male obsession with another male raises a lot of eyebrows.


eace:


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Just when I think you are coming around*

You say some of the most amazing things. JC should shoot 75% against the bottom half of the leagues SGs? ROFLMAO. Once in a while, maybe. But NOBODY does that and I'll take that bet every day. And it doesn't matter who is guarding him when his shot is dropping. Wade is a very good defender and JC lit him up like pinball machine for 50. I'm not the biggest fan of JC because he is a streaky shooter who is a defensive liability. The man can carry a team when he is hot, though. Perfect guy off the bench, IMO.

Kitty, you're way off base on Duhon. He has been very good so far, period.
See for yourself: Almost 7 ppg, 4rpg, 5apg, 1.5TO, 42% from 3, 1 steal. All this while learning a new system and new teammates AND playing very good defense. His job is not to score and he is doing the rest of it very, very well. Good pick up.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ Way off base by saying he played his best game as a Knick? Please I'm suppose to bow down like he is the Knig of the Garden, after he finally had a great game after 5? GTFO Even the announcers were suprised if you actually listen to what they were saying that he didn't turn the ball over, which has been his negative. Their is one thing to like the guy as your favorite player which is fine, but to say he does no wrong is almost like an obsession. I like Crawford, if he plays crappy, I'll tell you he played crappy, same as for Lee, fan favoritism is annoying. One thing about me if someone I don't like as a player (for instance Danilo), and they had a good game I will post it, unlike you who continues to ride your favorites in a positive light, whether they are 0 for 11 or 11 for 12. I noticed you had nothing to say about Lee's horrible rebounding because he is your favorite son. 1 rebound in 27 minutes, is horrid, especially against that Washington line up. We are getting killed on the boards.....and our defense still sucks (like I predicted in the beginning of the season).


----------

